# Door Panel Removal



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Can anybody tell me how to remove the inner door panel?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Surely somebody must know how to remoave the inner door panel :?


----------



## Philimon (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know. But, if all else fails, there always this:
http://www.electronicmanuals.co.uk/audi-tt-workshop-manual-p-108.html


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Philimon said:


> Sorry, I don't know. But, if all else fails, there always this:
> http://www.electronicmanuals.co.uk/audi-tt-workshop-manual-p-108.html


Thanks.
I may need to resort to that.

I'm a bit suprised that nobody else has done this yet, what with all the door speaker mods and the like :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

speaker mods dont need the door panels to be removed. 
The grills come off separate to the panel.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> speaker mods dont need the door panels to be removed.
> The grills come off separate to the panel.


They do if you want to "amp" them up and hide the cross - overs in the doors....


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Somebody did this about 9 months ago and showed a complete photo list of "how to"

Do a search


----------



## mawe (Apr 16, 2008)

I will do a attempt (from Belgium, mother language = dutch :wink: )

First remove the upper speaker grill, behind this you can find a torx screw, no.2 on pic, remove this and also remove torx screw no. 1 on pic. 
Then, pull the whole panel away from the door. Start at the lower corner (see no. 3 on pic)
Behind the panel you have to disconnect two connections (one mechanical and one electrical), you will see how and which when the panel is away, this is very easy to do.
Use the right tools for this work and be careful.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for that as I am going to remove mine this week end and dynamat the doors trying to help the 
Bose for the time being, and do my new carbon door handles


----------



## mawe (Apr 16, 2008)

robokn said:


> Thanks for that as I am going to remove mine this week end and dynamat the doors


I am afraid that's not going to be easy. Look on the second picture what you see behind the speaker ... and somewhere in the door there is a airbag sensor ...


----------

